# Mysterious Cracked Screen. Toshiba (again!)



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

The LCD on my brand-new Toshiba Satellite laptop is completely cracked up. I haven't even had the thing for three days and it is garbage. I don't want to spend any money on the bloody thing.

Let me explain. I was trying to activate my Windows, register my computer, and update my anti-virus. I got called away from the machine to go complete some menial household task. I closed the lid of the machine to put it in Sleep Mode. When I came back, the screen was effed.

Any ideas?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

If it's brand new, it's still under warranty, call the manufacture up and see what they say.


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

They said that LCDs are not covered by the standard warranty, even if I got a bad one.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

I don't think there's actually a way to fix it then if you don't want to spend any more money it. I'm sorry.


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

I heard back from a Toshiba Techincal Assistance Customer Representative. He told me that if there was no damage to the case or insides of the machine, the damage to the screen would have been caused by a manufacturing defect, and there was absolutely nothing that I could do to fix it myself. He said he will give me a factory-authorized repair number yesterday to take to the fixing place. Should be problem resolved, but I've heard similar stories from others who dealt with Toshiba.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Cool.


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

No, Toshiba lied. No magic fixing number, just a lot of useless running around. I don't get how they think they can treat their customers like garbage. I sent Toshiba Canada a letter explaining the problem and why the screen cracks were probably the result of a manufacturing defect. I will see the response from them later.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

My cousin had a Toshiba that spent more time in for repair than in use by her. They used to make some fantastic machines but really dropped the ball later on.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

I don't know. I've got a Tosh, about 4 years old, been through hell, but still works alright. My LG's been back to the warehouse 2 times already and it's only 1.5 years old.


----------



## sallykay (Feb 21, 2006)

I had bascially the same thing happen to me with my 3 month old Toshiba. They wanted $425 to fix it & said their policy is no exceptions fo fixing an LCD screen under warranty. 

I did NOTHING to it. I turned it off and set it by my chair as I have been doing with my laptops for years. I turned it on the next day to blotches and a rolling screen.

I am planning to hook it up to a monitor and keyboard to see if it works that way, but I am going to complain to Toshiba, my state's department of cosumer protection, and see what further action might be possible.

The dang computer cost me about $1000. I am an attorney, and although defective products are not my area per se, I wonder if this is a known problem that they could handle. I believe my laptop is defective!


----------



## mcintaggart (May 22, 2009)

Hi I've just bought this Toshiba satalite and screen cracked for no reason. What can I do? Really annoyed. 
Is there a history of this with this make


----------



## pace1958 (May 28, 2009)

mcintaggart said:


> Hi I've just bought this Toshiba satalite and screen cracked for no reason. What can I do? Really annoyed.
> Is there a history of this with this make


My screen cracked last night, I just opened it and heard it crack , Luckily
I ordred it from a catalogue and after ringing the repair number they gave me and they told me the screen is not under warranty , I rang the catalogue company again , and told them this is not fair , I don't sart paying for the laptop until next year , and they won't get payment and toshiba won't get any cash from me , I don't think they believed me when I told erm.
the case is unmarked and as new , I just found this site , and will pass it on to them , waiting for a phone call from the catalogue company , will let you know how I get on


----------



## ctut (Aug 18, 2009)

I am in the same situation. I was using my brand new Toshiba (8 days old) the other night when I went to adjust the screen. I placed my thumb on the top middle of the screen and index finger on the back (like pinching the top) and the thing popped with a crack. I am now using my work laptop to type this - a lenovo and when I do the same thing to it, it flexes - doesn't CRACK! And as everyone has indicated - not covered by warantee. I am sick about it... how can they get away with this?


----------



## skippee (Sep 6, 2009)

Help ,my Toshiba Satellite is also only 2 months old and the screen just cracked as i was adjusting the screen!!!! this is not fair i remember them asking me about taking out screen warrently and all i could think was how do you crack a screen?? so i did not!!! it is 2 months old and seems is a Toshiba fault!!! glad i am not the only one but want to get this fixed!!!!


----------



## vandana_anchan9 (Nov 11, 2009)

hi, my Toshiba lappy is jst 4 mnth old. It was fine d previous evening n suddenly wen i opned it d next morning d screen was gone. no clue wht happnd. it is indeed a bad experience. I m a student n definitely dont want 2 spend on it bt dont hav an option. goin mad tht der's no warranty.


----------



## timatoe (Nov 13, 2009)

Has anyone had luck getting the screen repaired?

I bought my laptop in the middle of July (on the 14th) at Best Buy. I was gone on vacation for most of August and it sat unused at home. About the second week in Sept. I noticed a small crack at the top of the screen that has since spread nearly two inches. I took it into Best Buy and they told me that since I didn't buy any additional warranty services it wouldn't be covered. The geek squad guy then said it's a common failure caused by "opening" the screen. I told this moron that that is how it functions and he acknowledged that and said I could send it in to Toshiba but he was 100% sure they would deny the warranty claim. I told him I thought it was defective as there is no other damage to the unit. He said "Sorry" and I left.

I called Toshiba and the "Customer Support" rep I talked to said that the Best Buy guy was a "total idiot" and then told me it's not covered by warranty. :4-dontkno Seriously torques me, there's probably thousands of people out there with these same issues.

And when I go to the Toshiba site and try to pull up the actual "Terms of Warranty", I always get the same page load error.

Whew, feel a bit better now that I've vented a bit.


----------



## skippee (Sep 6, 2009)

timatoe said:


> Has anyone had luck getting the screen repaired?
> 
> I bought my laptop in the middle of July (on the 14th) at Best Buy. I was gone on vacation for most of August and it sat unused at home. About the second week in Sept. I noticed a small crack at the top of the screen that has since spread nearly two inches. I took it into Best Buy and they told me that since I didn't buy any additional warranty services it wouldn't be covered. The geek squad guy then said it's a common failure caused by "opening" the screen. I told this moron that that is how it functions and he acknowledged that and said I could send it in to Toshiba but he was 100% sure they would deny the warranty claim. I told him I thought it was defective as there is no other damage to the unit. He said "Sorry" and I left.
> 
> ...


I was able to get mine fixed finally as a "good will" offer they agreed to fix it for free however this was after about 15 phone calls to them 3 written complaints and many threats of the fair trade commission and small claims tribulunal . . . I think they realised i would not just 'go away''. So if you are prepared for the time and energy needed then you do have a case to fight it and make them at least repair the screen!! you just have to do your research and be prepared to stand up for the fight!! 

In Australia there is what is called a Statutory Warrenty which means no matter what they say their official ''warrenty'' covers the Stat warrenty covers the fact an item should last at least a certian period of time!! guessing the States has one too but you would need to look into it and start putting your complaint in writting to Toshiba, plus startdocumenting everything they write and say to you and keep this website as information that it obvioulsy has happened to others!! I got my info off the Office of Fair Trading website you can see it but it is Australian you would need to find the US equivilent!!

Good luck!!! but no screens should not crack like that and they should cover the repair if not refund!
Cheers


----------



## Tutstudent (Dec 17, 2010)

Toshiba should be ashamed of themselves! I just watched my roommate cry herself to sleep after reading these posts. Her Toshiba Satellite is only 3 months old. Has anyone had any success with getting their screen fixed/replaced apart from Skippee? Possibly a simpler process? It's definitely a factory fault.. it was perfectly fine one minute, then cracked the next without her touching it.
I'd really appreciate any suggestions on what she should/could do from here.
Thanks a mil


----------



## timatoe (Nov 13, 2009)

Nope, ours was never fixed either. Now that small crack runs half the length of the screen and another has started in the lower corner. We don't even close it anymore just leave it sitting open and new cracks have started. I will NEVER buy another Toshiba product again. In fact I bought a new HP and talked 6 other people in Best Buy out of buying the Toshiba after explaining what problems I had. Word travels fast, eventually they will have to address their poor quality issues.:4-thatsba


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

I picked up a new Satellite at Future Shop after checking that it wasn't a piece of junk. I've had it since April and the only problems so far have been caused by Windows, and easily fixed.

Looks like their standards are back.


----------



## valvee (Feb 14, 2011)

WRONG!!! Their standards are not back! Buyer BEWARE!

Went to bed and my laptop was fine, woke up to a cracked screen. I had to send it in for them to look at it to determine what caused the crack which they then "determined" was from external damage. This was "determined" even though there is no external damage to the laptop.

They told me the LCD is not covered for physical damage so I will have to pay $325 to repair the screen. I generally do not by extended warranties or insurance because I do my research prior to purchase (consumer reports, etc) and know I take care of my property.

I insist this is a manufacturing defect and am in the process of working my way through their labyrinth of pass-the-buck procedures. I'll keep you all posted. Good luck to the rest of you.


----------



## skippee (Sep 6, 2009)

valvee said:


> WRONG!!! Their standards are not back! Buyer BEWARE!
> 
> Went to bed and my laptop was fine, woke up to a cracked screen. I had to send it in for them to look at it to determine what caused the crack which they then "determined" was from external damage. This was "determined" even though there is no external damage to the laptop.
> 
> ...


Good Luck Valvee!!!! not that it will make you feel better but mine was still under warranty and that will not cover the screen, they tried to tell me it was external but fought that to the end!! if you are up to fight it you should have consumer rights on your side, I only know the Australian side so guessing cant help but good luck!!!


----------



## timatoe (Nov 13, 2009)

Mine was also under warranty, it was only two months old when it first started cracking. I will NEVER again buy one of their products.


----------



## valvee (Feb 14, 2011)

Toshiba gave me the runaround for over an hour. The original case manager I spoke with was unavailable and after getting no where with the new guy, he said he'd have the original man call me back. He never called me and they shipped my laptop back without repair stating the damage was physical from misuse. I may just cut my losses and replace the screen myself. I should be able to do it for under $100. It will probably void any warranty but since their warranty is useless...
Good luck to anyone with their products. I will not buy any of them again.


----------

